
The Unicomp Ultra Classic keyboard, or, the IBM Model M reborn (2008) - jseliger
http://jakeseliger.com/2008/05/07/product-review-unicomp-customizer-keyboard/
======
duncan_bayne
I own a Unicomp, and I'm a very happy customer. Their support is first-class
too, especially for small or one-off orders (like custom keycaps).

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/duncanbayne/12295182336/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/duncanbayne/12295182336/)

